# Variablen aus C++ Applikation in html-Seite Darstellen



## reno (4. Nov 2003)

Hallo!
Ich will auf meinen Webserver ein kleines Programm von einer Wetterstation laufen lassen. Die Temperaturwerte würde ich gerne in einer html-Seite darstellen.
Weiß jemand wie ich die Variablen auf meinr html-Seite darstellen kann?


----------



## gustav (4. Nov 2003)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann möchtest Du immer relativ aktuell Die Werte darstellen.
Vorschlag :
Das Programm der Wetterstation kann in regelmässigen Abstände die Werte in eine Datei schreiben. Wenn es geht gleich noch im HTML Dialekt, denn dann brauchst Du nur noch die Datei z.B. in ein eigenes HTML Frame laden....
Oder wo siehst Du Probleme ?


----------

